# Abhängigkeitenchaos - Amarok Installation - KDE 3.5/4.3

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

eben habe ich versucht, Amarok zu installieren. Rein aus Intuition also mal "emerge amarok" in die Konsole getippt. Ursprünglich hatte ich ja eine saubere KDE 4.3-Installation. Emerge wollte mir dann Amarok 1.4 installieren. Prinzipiell wäre das auch kein Problem gewesen, aber während der Installation wurden diverse Abhängigkeiten installiert, in erster Linie KDE 3.5-Pakete, die ich eigentlich sonst gar nicht brauche.

Die Installation ist noch beim Installieren einer Abhängigkeit fehlgeschlagen und Amarok wurde überhaupt nicht installiert.

Prinzipiell würde ich auch die 2er-Version von Amarok benutzen, aber vorher wüsste ich gerne, wie ich die bereits während dem ersten Versuch installierten Pakete loswerden kann.

Ich habe zwar schon gesehen, dass emerge eine --unmerge Funktion bietet, aber da Amarok gar nicht installiert wurde, weiß ich nicht wirklich, was ich unmergen muss.

Für Tipps, wäre ich sehr dankbar,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Necoro

emerge --depclean -a

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Dann passiert das hier:

```
Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

kwin4.3.2 pulled by

kdebase-meta4.3.2

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to

depclean?  It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

in `man emerge`.
```

Ein emerge --update --newuse --deep world habe ich aber gerade erst hinter mich gebracht.

Woran könnte das denn liegen?

Aber schonmal danke für den Tipp an sich, wird sicher noch einiges nützen in Zukunft.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## SvenFischer

Wenn Du erst während der Installation merkst, das Du etwas nicht willst, dann könntest Du ja im voraus das prüfen:

1. Schritt: Abhängigkeiten und USE-Flags checken:

emerge XYZ -pv # zum prüfen

2. Schritt, wenn ales USE-Flags Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen und auch die Abhängigkeiten genehm sind:

emerge XYZ       # zum installieren

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ich war ja ursprünglich bereit, die ganzen Abhängigkeiten mitzuinstallieren. Nur der Fehlschlag weckte sozusagen den Wunsch in mir, dass ich wieder alles auf Anfang setzen könnte um mir dann wieder irgendwann zu überlegen, was ich installiere.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat bezüglich dem Fehler bei emerge --depcelane -a hat, wäre ich immer noch sehr dankbar,

danke auch nochmal für den Tipp bezüglich -pv, auch wenn die Abhängigkeiten in dem Fall schon bekannt waren,

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Necoro

Der Fehler wundert mich. Denn wenn du KDE hast, sollte ja auch kwin installiert sein. Ist es das denn nicht?

(Im Zweifelsfall kannst es ja einfach nochmal händisch installieren (vergess bei der Installation nicht, emerge mit --oneshot aufzurufen, damit kwin net im world file landet))

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Kwin ist installiert, schließlich arbeite ich schon die ganze Zeit in einer KDE-Umgebung.

Ich probier's aus und melde mich dann wieder.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, das Resultat einer kwin Neuinstallation sieht dann so aus:

```
None of the installed packages claime the file(s).

package kde-base/Kwin-4.3.2 merged despite file collisions
```

klingt nicht so, als wär das ein Erfolg, am Anfang von den Zeilen sind auch überall rote Sternchen. Vor der Meldung steht noch eine riesige Liste an Dateinamen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine idee.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Necoro

package kde-base/Kwin-4.3.2 merged despite file collisions

Wenn du dir diese Meldung übersetzt, siehst du, dass er es erfolgreich installiert hat. Er musste dazu nur Dateien von anderen Paketen überschreiben -- was nicht gut ist. Schaue mal mit "equery b datei_name" für die ein oder andere überschriebene Datei nach, zu welchem Paket die noch gehören

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Die Ausgabe hat mich gerade auf die Idee gebracht, ich habe KDE schön nach Handbuch installiert, aber ich glaube, das war KDE 4.3.0. Hier ist jetzt plötzlich von Kwin 4.3.2 die Rede. Normalerweise dürfte 4.3.2 doch gar nicht zugänglich sein...

Oder bin ich damit eher auf dem Holzweg?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Necoro

ich würde denn mal raten, dass du 4.3.0 und 4.3.2 gemischt hast ... KDE-Nutzer können dir aber hier sicher eher weiterhelfen (was ich nicht bin)

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ich weiß nur nicht wie, die ganze Zeit hatte ich eigentlich KDE 4.3.0

Jetzt wollte ich Amarok installieren, wo es eigentlich KDE 3.5-Abhängigkeiten gibt. Wo kommt da plötzlich das Kwin 4.3.2 her?

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ScytheMan

du könntest amarok unmasken und die kde4 version verwenden.

[I] media-sound/amarok

     Available versions:  

        (3.5)   1.4.10_p20090130-r3

        (4)     ~2.1 ~2.1.1 ~2.2.0

slot 4 bedeutet im zusammenhang mit kde programmen, dass sie auf kde 4 basieren. da man kde3 und kde4 parallel installieren können sollte, hat man das geslottet.

die aktuelle kde4 version wäre 2.2.0

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Mit dem Gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt, auch wenn mir im 2er die Statsitikfunktionen, wie ich sie vom 1.4er gewohnt war, noch ein bisschen fehlen.

Das wäre aber durchaus noch ein Grund mehr, die "Altlasten" vom vorigen Installationsversuch loswerdenzuwollen.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## AWO

Hallo Schinkencroissant,

ich kann dich beruhigen, seit der Version 2.2.0 ist Amarok wieder "wie in alten Zeiten". Es wurde von den Entwicklern sehr viel gearbeitet und man kann sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat.  :Very Happy: 

Gruß André

----------

